

Rough Day at Work? Call of Duty Can Help You Recover - station909
http://www.livescience.com/46355-rough-day-at-work-call-of-duty-can-help-you-recover.html

======
station909
Seems interesting to try. I'm used to watch TV shows in order to disconnect.
Working out sounds like a good idea but I'm a little bit lazy. So I might try
this advice. What games can you suggest for someone who used to play Doom and
Need For Speed about 10 years ago? I need something not complex.

~~~
esbranson
Play them all until you find something you like.

~~~
station909
I played COD a little bit, modern games are just too hard. I need something
fun and relaxing.

------
jgeorge
For a while my way to unwind after a rough day at work was to fire up GTA4,
turn off the cell phone (to pause the story mode) and just drive around like a
lunatic and blow stuff up. It's actually surprising just quite how effective
this technique works to unwind.

